# Dr. Holger Perner to Speak at 13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium



## Scott Ware (Oct 16, 2010)

Folks, we’ve had a last-minute change in the speaker lineup for this year’s 13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium.

Dr. Holger Perner will present *“Paphiopedilums in China”* as the featured international speaker at the 13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium Saturday, November 6 in Tampa, FL. 

Dr. Perner is an internationally-renowned orchid specialist whose main area of interest lies in slipper orchids, Pleione and terrestrial orchids, and increasingly, also in further tropical/subtropical genera such as Dendrobium. He is the author of several papers on orchids in international specialist journals, co-author of internationally renowned works, including ‘The Genus Cypripedium’ (1997), ‘Genera Orchidacearum’, Vol. 1 (1999), and has recently authored in collaboration with Dr. Yibo Luo, the bilingual ‘Orchids of Huanglong’ (hardcover, English/Chinese, 231 pages, 429 photos)

Dr. Perner’s company, Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology in Sichuan, Southwest China, is the first nursery and lab in China to produce a wide range of species (and hybrid) paphiopedilum, cypripedium, pleione and other subtropical orchids for exportation.

The international speaker originally slated to speak at the 13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium, Andy Phillips (from England), has regrettably been forced to cancel for personal reasons. We wish him all the best and hope to have another opportunity to have Andy share his incomparable expertise in growing phragmipediums at a future symposium.

Please visit the official website at the URL below to find out more about our other fine speakers and presentations, for what promises to be one of the most exciting symposiums ever.

13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium
.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet! See you all there!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanx for the info Scott. Will HMB be selling product?


----------



## ORG (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations,
you will have an excellent speaker

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## fibre (Oct 19, 2010)

ORG said:


> Congratulations,
> you will have an excellent speaker
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



I wish to get a handout! :drool:


----------



## Bolero (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I want to go........of course I can't.


----------

